# whats better



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

relax ,get a cooler full of ice cold bud -music-and a long legged blonde "most of us prefer ladies " Bob; let me know if that will relax you ? the power is in the beer !


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I know your looking for answers from a pro but how about a future pro like me lol?! I get my best results when I keep the shot strong without forcing it. If you have to force it, it wasn't right. If I relax too much, sometimes my bow will take off on me or I get a really sloppy shot. I try to have a strong shot that just happens! See you at the shoots this year!


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks stubys mom.
:smile:


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

I find that I need enough pressure to keep my spirals from rolling back over, but not a lot more or I find my shots hitting right (I shoot left-handed). Using more pressure also makes it harder to relax my release hand so the stretch through my palm can trigger the release. My coach told me that two pounds of pressure is all I need and, when you think about it, two pounds of pressure isn't a lot!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

bob,as jim says: its push- pull with a back tension equally . you know that father - son team have always shot well.good luck ,Pete53


----------

